# Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Neuer Trailer mit gruseligen Szenen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Neuer Trailer mit gruseligen Szenen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Neuer Trailer mit gruseligen Szenen*


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. Februar 2019)

Der dazu gehörige Roman hat mich weit mehr beschäftigt als ES vom gleichen Autor und so einige Alpträume beschert.


----------



## HagenStein87 (8. Februar 2019)

Gamestar oder Moviestar ...? Habt ihr nix zutun?


----------



## rudy24 (9. Februar 2019)

Schaue mir normalerweise keine Trailer an, Mundpropaganda und so

Des ist ein Kino besuch wert

DANKE !


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Ich finde das sieht gut aus. Im Kino werde ich mir den Film aber nicht angucken. Dafür stehen für mich einige andere "wichtigere" Filme auf dem Programm.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

Oh Mann, können die nicht endlich mal die ganzen Klassiker in Ruhe lassen?
Ständig kriegt irgendwas 'n Remake/Reboot, was auch immer.
Hollywood hat ein Kreativitätsproblem, aber an Kreativität Geld aus alten Schinken zu pressen, scheint es ihnen nicht zu mangeln.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Naja, das "Es" Remake finden die meisten z.B. besser als das Original.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

Hab' ich noch nicht gesehen.

Aber schau dir den anderen Mist an; Ghostbusters, Dredd, Robocop, Terminator, die neuen Spider-Man-Filme, TMNT, Die Mumie, diese Filme wurden nur Markenmelken gemacht, da merkt man nunmal, wie kreativ festgefahren Hollywood inzwischen ist. Von den SW-Sequels fang' ich jetzt gar nicht erst an...

Nur _Mad Max: Fury Road_ war ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn der essentiell rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber schau dir den anderen Mist an; Ghostbusters, Dredd, Robocop, Terminator, die neuen Spider-Man-Filme, TMNT, Die Mumie, diese Filme wurden nur Markenmelken gemacht, da merkt man nunmal, wie kreativ festgefahren Hollywood inzwischen ist. Von den SW-Sequels fang' ich jetzt gar nicht erst an...
> 
> Nur _Mad Max: Fury Road_ war ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn der essentiell rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat.


Den neuen Ghostbusters habe ich noch nicht gesehen. "Dredd" finde ich megal geil. 
Die Spiderman Filme da finde ich die Trilogie von Sam Raimi am besten, aber "Homecoming" ist auch noch ok.
Was meinst du mit "TMNT"? Da komme ich jetzt nicht drauf.
Die Mumie mit Tom Cruise kenne ich auch noch nicht.
Mad Max fand ich richtig geil. Da war ich auch im Kino drin. Der hatte uns weggeflashed.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "TMNT"? Da komme ich jetzt nicht drauf.


Hat was mit Schildkröten zu tun.
Komm' schon, markieren, Rechtsklick, Goolge-Suche.

Der einzige Reboot, auf den ich mich annähernd sowas wie freue, ist _Hellboy_. Eben was anderes, als die ganzen kostümierten Pappnasen des DC/MCU .

_DUNE_ könnte noch ganz interessant werden, Denis Villeneuve hat jedenfalls _Blade Runner 2049_ ziemlich gut hingekriegt. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob er sich streng an den Büchern orientert oder ob er was von David Lynch's Werk miteinfließen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat was mit Schildkröten zu tun.
> Komm' schon, markieren, Rechtsklick, Goolge-Suche.


Danke für den Hinweis. Der reicht schon.... Google brauche ich nicht mehr.
Den habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.



> Der einzige Reboot, auf den ich mich annähernd sowas wie freue, ist _Hellboy_. Eben was anderes, als die ganzen kostümierten Pappnasen des DC/MCU .


Ja der sieht  gut aus. Wobei ich mir lieber eine Fortsetzung mit Ron Perlman gewünscht hätte.



> DUNE könnte noch ganz interessant werden, Denis Villeneuve hat jedenfalls _Blade Runner 2049_ ziemlich gut hingekriegt. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob er sich streng an den Büchern orientert oder ob er was von David Lynch's Werk miteinfließen lässt.


In "Bladerunner 2049" war ich auch im Kino drin. Ja der hat eine tolle Atmosphäre und kommt gut an das Original heran. Mit ein paar neuen Ideen... toller Film.
Auf "Dune" bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja der sieht  gut aus. Wobei ich mir lieber eine Fortsetzung mit Ron Perlman gewünscht hätte.


Der ist schon über 60, den stülpst du kein Hellboy-Kostüm mehr über.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der ist schon über 60, den stülpst du kein Hellboy-Kostüm mehr über.



Schwarzenegger ist schon über 70 und zieht das Terminator Outfit immer noch an.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

Schwarzenegger ist ja aber auch Schwarzenegger. 

Perlman kann ich mir in so Stunts, wie in den ersten beiden Filmen nicht mehr so richtig vorstellen - der ist ja nicht bloß "über 60", sondern selber schon bald 70 
Dass es aber keinen dritten Teil, sondern ein Reboot wird, könnte aber auch damit zusammenhängen, dass Guillermo del Toro sich  mit dem Studio überworfen hat und Selma Blair schwer erkrankt ist.


----------



## facehugger (9. Februar 2019)

Schon wieder ne Neuauflage Den zieh ich mir bestimmt nicht im Kino rein, wenn überhaupt...

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2019)

Kino ich komme


----------



## kero81 (9. Februar 2019)

Manchmal ist es besser Tod zu sein... Jaaa, da sagt der Schauspieler schon das richtige im Trailer. Hat mich kein bisschen abgeholt der Trailer.


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

Das war mein erster Horrorfilm. Bin gespannt wie der wird.


----------

